# Babies anyone???



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 44713
Hello all, This is my first post on this forum. I recently had 2 batches of eggs hatch. I originally bought 50 Red bellies and I'm down to 10 after natural selection occurred. Luckily I ended up with two breeding pairs who breed constantly. Attached I have a pic of my tank and how it looks today 01/17/05. Was just wondering if there is a demand for little red bellies


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard

You had 40 reds killed by natural selection ?

What size tank did you have them in ?


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

My goodness look at all those fry, and just imagine how each 1 can reach about a foot.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> You had 40 reds killed by natural selection ?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAH yeah 50 at about the size of a dime. 125 gallon tank, fed constantly and I only have 10 left. Needless to say they are the toughest outta the group, I'm just lucky I was blessed with two pairs that breed! Have many more pics of the babies, My tank is packed with these boys!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 44714
And how rude of me Mr. Harley. Thanks for the welcoming! I won't post anymore pics unless requested so this will be my last one.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice, you my friend are lucky!


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

welcome abord...and feel free to post as many pics as you'd like!

also where are you located? if you want some of those lil buggers taken off your hands at some point i'd be glad to give them a good home!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to p-fury man







and congrats on those babies


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Where are you from?...I may be interested in starting another P project in an old tank of mine....Better keep them fed well or they'll die off quick.

Great job though!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm in alaska currently. The original piranha are from good old Pedro at aquascape. I don't know what the rules are about selling them here though. Some guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

you can sell them in the member classifieds section...and please feel free to post more pictures


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

alaska??? oh god...well...you might be able to find homes for em up there....but i don't knwo if i'd rish shipping baby p's from alaska...woudl be a sh*t load to start off, then depending on where it's going it might not be a day


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

TheGreatHoe said:


> alaska??? oh god...well...you might be able to find homes for em up there....but i don't knwo if i'd rish shipping baby p's from alaska...woudl be a sh*t load to start off, then depending on where it's going it might not be a day
> [snapback]849968[/snapback]​


Nahhh, it's fast. Got mine in one day and the shitty thing about AK is everything is 2nd day air unless you are shipping something like these little dudes. Then I do overnight shipping. Anyone wanting to trade for some?? ohh yeah pics are more to come


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

oh...ok....

and i don't have anyhting remotely interesting to trade or else i would.... good luck finding nice homes though!


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I know someone in whitehorse who might be willing to drive up for some. I'll tell you if he's interested.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Funny, whenever I take a pic it only show's about a 1/3 of all the actuall babies. I guess it's due to the fact that they are always moving. Based on the size and how many 10 take up in space I think I have around 1000 to 1500. After all both pairs had babies at the same time so it's a double whammy. I'm feeding them baby shrine shrimp (small little dudes) and they seem to be loving them. Any other food ideas???? Have an Emperor 400 with bio running in the lowest setting. Not sucking any of them in at all. I've been watching them more than tv!
View attachment 44763


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice babys


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

THAT IS AWESOME!! CONGRATS


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

CONGRATS on the p. frys. welcome to the forum,


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i still cant believe u put 50 reds in a tiny little 125g
and let 40 of them get killed
i hope you like the name scumbag cause thats what u are


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

50 at the size of a dime...your just looking to start trouble arent you? its not like he put 50 10 inchers in there ... its no different then having the 1500 fry he has in that tank there...


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha sick what kinda food do you use?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mrodge said:


> haha sick what kinda food do you use?
> [snapback]850145[/snapback]​


Using baby brine shimp right now actually. Got any other ideas???? And it's cool to watch them eat. I'll try and get a pic of it cause you can see how many little shrim they have in their stomach cause they're transparent. To the other guy who called me cruel. Learn to read that they were ALL DIME SIZE. I'm not cruel. Never had a shoal and I simply started out big. Must of done something right cause of the 10 I have left I have 2 pairs that continue to mate. I switched them out into another tank as soon as I saw the fry and they're mating in the new tank I put them in !!!!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

he's got a point. Thats what people do with cichlids. Buy a bunch when they are young , wait for some to die or to get bullied from pairs that form, the only difference is taking the rest of them back. I think this should be moved to the breeding section. If you want to find a breeding pair this is probably the EASIEST (maybe not the best) way of doing so. I personally don't like the idea of letting 40 fish die but if you want a strong tough shoal, thats an easy way to get it. Seems to have worked well for him and he's certainly not letting thoese fish die in vain, look at all thoese fry. Good luck finding homes for them, i'm in portland, OR but i don't have a tank or i'd buy some from you, i do have a 10 gallon but I don't want them to bully my guppies, lol.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> he's got a point. Thats what people do with cichlids. Buy a bunch when they are young , wait for some to die or to get bullied from pairs that form, the only difference is taking the rest of them back. I think this should be moved to the breeding section. If you want to find a breeding pair this is probably the EASIEST (maybe not the best) way of doing so. I personally don't like the idea of letting 40 fish die but if you want a strong tough shoal, thats an easy way to get it. Seems to have worked well for him and he's certainly not letting thoese fish die in vain, look at all thoese fry. Good luck finding homes for them, i'm in portland, OR but i don't have a tank or i'd buy some from you, i do have a 10 gallon but I don't want them to bully my guppies, lol.
> [snapback]850228[/snapback]​


Agreed, sorry new here and I will take it to the breeding forums. Thanks for understanding me. I didn't LET them die in vain. I thought at the size they were I could sustain them but sh*t, once it started happening I simply kept the aquarium clean and kept feeding them like crazy and it still happened. Can't stop nature. Thanks guys!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

edit:accidently double posted


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Using baby brine shimp right now actually. Got any other ideas???? And it's cool to watch them eat. I'll try and get a pic of it cause you can see how many little shrim they have in their stomach cause they're transparent. To the other guy who called me cruel. Learn to read that they were ALL DIME SIZE. I'm not cruel. Never had a shoal and I simply started out big. Must of done something right cause of the 10 I have left I have 2 pairs that continue to mate. I switched them out into another tank as soon as I saw the fry and they're mating in the new tank I put them in !!!!
> [snapback]850188[/snapback]​


try flake food but grind it up very tiny.......... thats what i feed my baby feeder guppies and it works out fine just make sure u grind it small enough and its cheaper then tons of brine shrimp and less hassel just takes some flakes rub em between ur fingers and ur done same with freeze dried blood worms too that will work also


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> try flake food but grind it up very tiny.......... thats what i feed my baby feeder guppies and it works out fine just make sure u grind it small enough and its cheaper then tons of brine shrimp and less hassel just takes some flakes rub em between ur fingers and ur done same with freeze dried blood worms too that will work also
> [snapback]850274[/snapback]​


Cool. The cheaper really doesn't matter. Is it better for them too though???? or just a nice change?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Cool. The cheaper really doesn't matter. Is it better for them too though???? or just a nice change?
> [snapback]850287[/snapback]​


well there is nothing wrong with feeding them brine shrimp but also its gonna get them in a habit of not eatting live food which down the road will help you out and whoever buy them from you so they arent strictly eatting live foods.......... anything high in protein is good to help them grow


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

bad ass babies dude.. how many would you say you have. If i give u info on shipping, would u over night me some?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats all rite bud, death can be a shithead at times.....congrats on the babies...i'd take some if i lived closer


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello and welcome at pfury
nice pics and congrats on your babies
i feed my baby P´s with brine shrimps since 5 weeks
it s right so see them eating
have fun


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice babies. Any pics of the parents??


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow! I hope quite a few of those little guys make it to other tanks! congrats!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i still cant believe u put 50 reds in a tiny little 125g
> and let 40 of them get killed
> i hope you like the name scumbag cause thats what u are
> 
> ...


Well, thank you for your contribution - now please slowly retreat to your cave








That was completely unnecessary, dude...

Welcome to PFury, Crosshair! And congrats on your spawn - I guess it's enough evidence you know how to take care of your fish








And please excuse some of the people here: they haven't mastered the skills of proper social interaction in case of disagreements or critique yet - hopefully someday they will









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Couldnt have put it better.. welcome to the club!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I personally dont agree with putting that many into a tank that size, but you paid for them so it was your choice. I would recommend researching before buying the next time and maybe you wont end up with so many dead fish. Anyway, congrats on successful breeding.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> View attachment 44713
> Hello all, This is my first post on this forum. I recently had 2 batches of eggs hatch. I originally bought 50 Red bellies and I'm down to 10 after natural selection occurred. Luckily I ended up with two breeding pairs who breed constantly. Attached I have a pic of my tank and how it looks today 01/17/05. Was just wondering if there is a demand for little red bellies
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome! I would like some of these soon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, thank you for your contribution - now please slowly retreat to your cave
> 
> 
> 
> ...










but i am lonely in the cave 
and i can be an asshole at times i aggree 
but he should of known what he was getting into or did some research proir to purchace


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

amazing man, truly amazing


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i still cant believe u put 50 reds in a tiny little 125g
> and let 40 of them get killed
> i hope you like the name scumbag cause thats what u are
> 
> ...


you know whats really ironic.. is your nickname is "Death in #'s"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: but i am lonely in the cave
> and i can be an asshole at times i aggree
> but he should of known what he was getting into or did some research proir to purchace
> [snapback]851539[/snapback]​


Admitting the obvious is no excuse, mate...
And since you just showed you can act normal, why didn't you do so in the first place? There's no need to insult people for no reason: it's his fish, remember, so he can do as he pleases: wheter you like it or not is irrelevant.

Also, plenty of people, breeders included, use similar methods to weed out the weak and end up with the strong and healthy ones.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooow verry cool


----------

